# Is this ECO-COMPLETE substrate really worth it for plants? PICS



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

I have two questions concerning this eco-complete substrate:

1. Is this worth it for a planted tank ?
2. How many bags would I need to cover a 29 gallon tank ? (each bag claims to have 20lbs)

Pics:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a very nice substrate though very pricey. You would need 3 bag (60 lbs ) of eco-complete for a 3 inche depth.


----------



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Its a very nice substrate though very pricey. You would need 3 bag (60 lbs ) of eco-complete for a 3 inche depth.


Do you have to replace this once the plants use up the nutrients?

How much does this go for in local stores? I noticed it on ebay for 17.50 plus 8 shipping, seems like a good deal.

Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats about as cheap as it gets. Normally runs $25.00-$35.00 a bag in store.

No you don't have to replace it. As you fertilize the tank (water column), a good substrate (high CEC) will absorb some into itself. It will then feed the roots of the plants and be available if the water column ferts (plants use these first) run low. Keep in mind that boron, calcium, copper, iron, manganese and sulfur are immobile nutrients and must be present in the water column for the plant to use. Most of these elements are found in tap water and in more than enough supply with the exception of possibly (very uncommon) iron.


----------

